

Should You Trust App Store Reviews?  - edent
http://shkspr.mobi/blog/2012/12/should-you-trust-app-store-reviews/

======
treskot
There are many underrated apps which I use in my daily workflow and some of
the reviews are actually ridiculous! Since then I've stopped looking at app
store reviews. But, what option do we have anyway?

